# WWYD? Worried about dogs w/ particular rescue



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

I adopted Eves (RIP sweet girl) from a fairly sketchy rescue. I won't get into all the details of my/our experience since they really don't matter at this point, but I am concerned about what the rescue is currently doing.

It's a one-person operation. This person has a couple of personal dogs who happen to be rescues and happen to be older, and this person considers them "seniors in sanctuary" and asks for donations for them. That's concern #1. It upsets me to see people making donations thinking these dogs are up for adoption, but in reality they are this individual's dogs. 

Concern #2 is the treatment of this person's dogs. This person has back problems that they post about on Facebook (on the rescue page too) constantly. This person owns a dog ("senior in sanctuary," but it is a personal dog) that weighs about as much as this person, and this dog has not had use of its back legs for at least 6 mos. This person is still posting on social media requesting donations for a cart for this dog.... for at least 6 months. 

I'm just having visions of this poor dog sitting in its own excrement for hours... no current photos... worried about the condition of all the other dogs "in sanctuary" too if it has taken more than half a year to get a cart for an extra-large breed dog that clearly needs one... Then again, calling animal control would likely result in these dogs ending up at the county shelter in an area of the country where very few dogs leave shelters 

What would you do?


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Report them to animal control.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can offer to help and volunteer.


----------

